# Servlets werden gemappt --- aus und schluß, so ist es!



## bronks (9. Feb 2005)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum Servlets gemappt werden müssen? JSPs stellt man auch nur lose in den Raum ...

Die Frage ist mir aufgekommen, als ich wieder mal PHP angefasst hab. Die PHPs stell ich irgendwo in irgendein Verzeichnis und paßt ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2005)

Weil irgendwo auf der Festplatte eine MeinServlet.class Datei liegt
und irgendwer gibt http://contextname.de/foo/bar/schmu 
ein. Der Container muss ja wissen, was er damit machen soll?

P.S.: Früher gabs einen automatischen Invoker, der dazu führte, dass bei Aufruf von

http://contextname/servlet/MeinServlet

automatisch das Ding (MeinServlet.class) aus dem Ordner WEB-INF/classes 

geholt wurde. In neueren Versionen des Webservers Tomcat ist das aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert worden (reine Vorsichtsmassnahme!)

Bei jsp geht man eben davon aus, dass die Leute wissen was sie tun.

=> auch in php musst du ja aufpassen, dass nicht jemand eine für den Include bestimmte datei (connection.inc.php) einfach über die URL aufruft


----------



## bronks (9. Feb 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... geholt wurde. In neueren Versionen des Webservers Tomcat ist das aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert worden (reine Vorsichtsmassnahme!)
> 
> Bei jsp geht man eben davon aus, dass die Leute wissen was sie tun.
> 
> => auch in php musst du ja aufpassen, dass nicht jemand eine für den Include bestimmte datei (connection.inc.php) einfach über die URL aufruft


Na, logo! Stimmt! Das wäre mir so auf Anhieb nicht eingefallen. Das ist dann echt eine raffinierte Sache.


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2005)

> Das ist dann echt eine raffinierte Sache.



du kannst z.B. Bilder oder pdfs dynamisch erzeugen: ein Servlet mappen mit der richtigen endung ("meinbild.jpg oder dasdoc.pdf"), das bringt manchmal vorteile bei der erkennung des MIME Typs durch den browser

usw. usf.


----------



## bronks (10. Feb 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... du kannst z.B. Bilder oder pdfs dynamisch erzeugen: ein Servlet mappen mit der richtigen endung ("meinbild.jpg oder dasdoc.pdf"), das bringt manchmal vorteile bei der erkennung des MIME Typs durch den browser ...


Das mit der Dateiendung hab ich so nicht nicht bedacht. Bis jetzt haben alle getesteten Browser den MIME Typ auch so richtig erkannt. Bei mir werden sehr viele Diagramme direkt gestreamt. Genau dabei ist mir die Mapperei am lästigsten vorgekommen.


----------

